# Downsizing?



## JEM (Mar 7, 2013)

I have an old (ca.1939) Craftsman 12x24 inch lathe that is in good condition.  It was my first metal lathe and I have learned a lot using it.  It has done everything I have asked of it.  I now have the chance to buy an older South Bend 9A with a lot of tooling.  It is the older model with the flat belt drive but is in good condition.  Trouble is that I only have room in my shop for one lathe.  The South Bend has a lot of tooling that I do not yet have for the Craftsman (taper attachment, steady rest, follow rest etc.) plus its got the quick change gear box.  On the other hand the Craftsman is a larger lathe - and I have always heard the old saying " buy the biggest lathe you can afford".  I have also heard that South Bend lathes were a step up in quality and was wondering if I should consider downsizing for the increase in quality?  Most projects that I do would certainly fit on the smaller South Bend but would the larger more massive Craftsman handle projects better - would it be like going from a Bridgeport to a mini mill?  Any advice will be helpful.  JEM


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Mar 7, 2013)

Make a list of pluses and minuses for each lathe.

 The one plus on the Atlas is the larger capacity while a big plus on the South Bend is V bed ways for greater rigidity.  How often do you need the bigger capacity?  Have a friend close by with a larger lathe for those few times?


----------



## macrnr (Mar 7, 2013)

I've had both, a 12" Atlas and I now have a South Bend 10K. I would take the South Bend hands down. Everything is a step up in quality. The only thing I miss from the Atlas is the larger spindle bore. A taper attachment is a huge plus and with the steady rest you can do most of your work between centers. My 2 cents.


----------



## JEM (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Jeff;

I am going to make a final assessment of the SB next week and list all of the tooling that would go with it and then make a final check list and comparison with the Craftsman.  As far as price, the Craftsman was a great deal but the SB is a little on the high side but I am will to make a go of it if the quality is really as good as people say. But never having used one has me at a disadvantage since I only know what the Craftsman is like.  Hoping there is somebody out there in lathe land that has experience with both types.  JEM


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 7, 2013)

If the SB is able to run, take along a piece of metal and a tool that you are used to using, sharpened _your_ way. A few passes doing something you've done on the big one may tell you if it's better.


----------



## JEM (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks macrnr;  

That's pretty much the consensus that I am getting from reviewing previous posts on the subject of Atlas/Craftsman vs. South Bend.  But I sure wish I could use the SB for a while just to make sure it will preform as well as the larger lathe.  I have no complaints with the Craftsman but that may be because I have never used a South Bend to compare it too.  Like they say, ignorance is blinding!  JEM


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Mar 7, 2013)

I had three years Vo Tech school during high school. ( I've been a machinist for over 30 years and counting) The machine shop had south bend lathes.  I have a vintage 1932 Atlas 9" x 18" lathe and have upgraded to a 1942 Monarch CK 12.

 The rigidity of the south bend is ahead of the atlas.  This where the difference between square ways and V bed ways is apparent.   

 You will be able to recoup a portion of the south bend cost with selling the atlas.  Small lathes ( not industrial sized ) bring decent money.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 8, 2013)

Rigidity in a lathe has nothing to do with which type bed it has. It is primarily a function of the cross sectional area of the ways and weight of the carriage. All other things being equal, a heavier machine will be more rigid. As an example, I would offer a 60" gap bed machine that for a few years back in the 80's I had "parts" made on. It was a flat bed. And the gap segment alone probably weighed more than any of the lathes any of us here have ever owned. V-bed versus flat bed is a different argument area.

Robert D.


----------

